#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-22
<themhz> Καλημέρες
<Mokou> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σήμερα έβαλα ubuntu mate 14.10 και έχω θέμα με το nvidia 331.113 driver προσπάθησα να κάνω ό,τι λένε σε forum,site αλλά τίποτα.Έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση ?
<kerato> poio provlhma akrivws
<Mokou> εγκατέστησα τον 331.113 driver αλλά δεν μου ενεργοποίησε τα γραφικά, όπου και αν έχω μπει να διαβάζω λέει ότι είναι broken driver και θέλει απεγκατάσταση και manual εγκατάσταση driver από την nvidia .Προσπάθησα να το κάνω αλλά όταν κλείνω τον χ server για να κάνω τη
<Junka> Mokou, o Tasos apo xtes eisai? :P
<Mokou> όχι, φαντάζομαι ότι το έχετε ξανακούσει το πρόβλημα, αλλά δε ξέρω και σε ποιά κατηγορία να το βάλω στο foroum
<Mokou> να το βάλω στο περιβάλλον εργασίας στο forum ?
<kerato> to2o minima sou den fainetai
<Mokou> εγκατέστησα τον 331.113 driver και δεν έχω γραφικά, διάβασα ότι είναι broken και έχω θέμα μετά το κλείσιμο του x server για να εγκαταστήσω manual άλλο driver
<Mokou> για να μη σας κουράζω με την ασχετοσύνη μου, μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποιό κομμάτι του forum μπορώ να το βάλω?
<kerato> mporeis na kaneis remove ton provlhmatiko driver?
<Mokou> με αυτές τις εντολές το έκανα http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Mokou> Αφήσε το kerato, θα σου βγει η πίστη μαζί μου, το ανεβάζω στο forum και αν μπει σε λάθος κατηγορία θα την αλλάξουν οι διαχειριστές .Σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου
<kerato> ok
<kerato> an kai to manual installation den einai diiaitera dyskolo
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2449-1: NTP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2449-1/>
<Stratisp> Καλησπέρα. Προσπαθώ να κάνω Overclock CPU σε netbook Asus eee 1101ha
<Stratisp> Μπορεί μα βοηθήσει κανείς; Έχω φτιάξει και σχετικό θέμα: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30583
<stratisp> Έχω αναρτήσει ένα θέμα σχετικά με Overclock CPU σε netbook Asus eee 1101ha. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;
<stratisp> Κοιτάξτε εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30583
<Guest29612> Καλησπέρα
<stratisp> Δείτε το θέμα που εχω βαλει στο φορουμ για Overclock CPU σε netbook Asus eee 1101ha.
<stratisp> Είναι εδώ http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30583
<stratisp> Δείτε το θέμα που εχω βαλει στο φορουμ για Overclock CPU σε netbook Asus eee 1101ha.
<stratisp> Είναι εδώ http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30583
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-23
<stratisp> Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάπιος στην επίλυση ενός θέματος για το Overclock CPU σε netbook Asus eee 1101ha; Δείτε εδώ http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30583
<kerato> overclock se netbook
<kerato> ...right
<stratisp> kerato poia einai i gnomi sou?
<kerato> h gnwmh mou einai mhn to kaneis
<stratisp> Yparhei allos tropos na min mpoukonei o CPU otan blepo video sto youtube?
<kerato> html5?
<kerato> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<stratisp> pws mporw na egkatastisw to html5? tha mporw na blepw ola ta video? einai pio elafri apo to minitube?
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tassos> μάγκες ξέρεις κάποιος από html;
<Tassos> βασικά κοιτάτε έχω το εξής θέμα - απορεία
<Tassos> έχω ένα joomla site και θέλω να βάλω ένα script για να μπορεί κάποιος να ακουεί ένα web radio
<Tassos> βασικά θέλω να βάλω αυτό εδώ : https://www.muses.org/setup έχω βάλει ένα παρόμοιο και νομίζω θα μπει και αυτό απλά με ένα πρόσθετο του joomla
<Tassos> που δέχετε html code
<Tassos> εγώ όμως τώρα θέλω κάτι διαφορετικό ( επειδή προσπαθώ να μάθω κιόλας ), σε μια html σελίδα που έχω κάνει εγώ
<Tassos> μια πολύ απλή
<Tassos> θέλω να βάλω τον παραπάνω κώδικα
<Tassos> τον βάζω μέσα στο body tag, αλλά δε γίνεται κάτι. :(
<Tassos> τι μπορώ - πρέπει να κάνω ώστε να παίζει ; Όπως είπα σε μια πολύ απλή HTML σελίδα που κάνω ΕΓΩ ( προσπαθώντας να μάθω )
<Tassos> ( δε ξέρω που αλλού να ρωτήσω :P ) ευχαριστώ
<salih-emin> Tassos, αν ο κώδικας που βάζεις είναι συνδυασμός Javascript και php δεν μπορεί να τεξει σε απλή HTML χωρίς επέμβαση στον κώδικα. Διότι μάλλον αυτός που παρέχει τον κώδικα για το ραδιόφωνο θεωρεί οτι το τρέχεις σε ιστοσελίδα που βασίζεται σε PHP/MySQL
<salih-emin> υ.γ. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ... ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ... δεν ακούει ραδιόφωνο στην ιστοσελίδα...  αυτά τα κάναμε το 1999.. γιατί ήταν κουλ... Τώρα οι ιστοσελίδες επισκέπτονται για 10 δευτερόλεπτα το πολή 1 λεπτό ανάγνωσμα
<salih-emin> και αν μάλιστα υπάρχει μουσική που εκτελείται αυτόματα.... δεν θα τον ξαναδείς ποτέ στην ιστοσελίδα
<kerato> so true
<salih-emin> να πάρει... τον τρόμαξε η απάντησή μου ? kerato
<kerato> hahah
<themhz> καλημέρες
<stratisp> me pia entoli epanaferooyme tin mpara ergasion?
<stratisp_> Mporei kapios na voithisei? Yparxei provlima fortosis toy gnome-shell kai den exo mpara ergasion. Me pia entoli sto terminal epanerxete?
<kerato> alt+F2 kai grafeis r
<stratisp_> sto termatiko?
<stratisp_> kerato den doylepse i entoli
<kerato> den eipa sto termatiko
<kerato> sto mayro plaisio tou gnome shell
<kerato> alliws dokimase gnome-shell --replace
<stratisp_> οκ ευχαριστώ
<geothom> Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά και πολλά καλά με Ουμπουτντοειδής ιδέες και καινοτομίες
<vani> εχω ενα συστημα με asrock h67m-itx/ht με i5 και xubuntu 14.04 64 bit και μετεφερα το σκληρό σε μια μητρικη asus b85m-g. Προσπαθώ να κάνω το σύστημα να εκκινήσει τον grub αλλα παει στο setup utility. Ο  σκληρός είχε 2 partition ενα /boot στο οποίο είχα το bootloader και ενα κρυπτογραφημένÎ
<vani> ξερει κανεις να βοηθήσει ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-24
<makisgr> Για σας
<ChIossif_GR> Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> epishs ChIossif_GR oti epi8ymeis
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<Junka> Merry Christmas, Ho Ho Ho
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Junka> morgen
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-25
<nvga> Καλησπερα Σε σύστημα με ubuntu αλλαξα μητρική επεξεργαστή και σκληρό. Η νέα μητρική απαιτεί απαραίτητα το efi boot με ρύθμιση για secureboot other os. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορει φορτώσει το κρυπρογραφημενο /  Εχω 2 partition ενα efi-boot και ενα /
<nvga> to update-initramfs αναφερει το εξης cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for sda2_crypt
<nvga> τα uuid δεν εχουν αλλαξει
<nvga> ξερει τι κανεις τι να κοιταξω ?
<nvga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9618637/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9618619/
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-26
<LZDIMITRIS> καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  πως αφαιρούμαι την "φωνητική περιγραφή ";
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-28
<georgegeorge> Πώς να βρω το κλειδί προϊόντος των Windows 8 από το BIOS μεσα απο linux
<georgegeorge> Πώς να βρω το κλειδί προϊόντος των Windows 8 από το BIOS μεσα απο linux
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-21
 * der_ slaps Euaki around a bit with a large fishbot
<glavkos> hallo
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-22
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :)
<xeirwn> ee2455,  mono emeis oi duo eimaste  edw ?
<glavkos> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-23
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<ee2455> xeirwn: Γειααα!!
<xeirwn> geia sou ee2455  :)....ti nea ?
<ee2455> Ολα καλά :-)
<xeirwn> apo s....8a anastenaksoun ta keyboards pali .......
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-24
<kouskous> διμιουσ=ργια script
<kouskous> καλησπερα και καλες γιορτες μια βοηθεια εδω  http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=31880
<BlackFate> kerato,
<kerato> hey
<kerato> sup alex
<BlackFate> Kalaaaaaaa, eipa na bw sto hexchat, "giati to xchat einai deprecated etc etc"
<kerato> ti parapanw exei ? :p
<BlackFate> xromata..?
<BlackFate> kai kati leptomeries... alla to idio prama einai. fork.
<kerato> me ton kostkon milas?
<BlackFate> oxi, gia kapoio logo de mou milaei
<BlackFate> ton eida mia fora sto kedriko #ubuntu alla ekane quit me to pou milisa
<kerato> Last seen  : Dec 24 14:50:09 2015 (2h 39m 57s ago)
<kerato> phres pc BlackFate h akoma me ton quad eisai?
<BlackFate> phra laptop
<BlackFate>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.1-les x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5300U CPU @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,45GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 55,5% free ** Disk: Total: 285,3GiB, 65,3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection **
<BlackFate> Uptime: 7h 40m 7s **
<BlackFate> ena dell latitude
<kerato> atss megeia
<BlackFate> thanks! kai to quadcore to exw akoma apla prepei na to katharisw ligo
<BlackFate> kai na skeftw ti tha to kanw
<BlackFate> oti kai na to kanw, reuma tha troei
<kerato> ayto skeftomai ki egw
<kerato> tis perissoteres meres de to anoigw kan to pc spiti
<kerato> koitaw ligo apo to zmartfon kai telos
<BlackFate> kai gw alla prospathw pleon na briskw ligo xrono.
<BlackFate> krima na apokopeis apo ti texnh
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-25
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle Magazine <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334808#p334808>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-26
<Tassos> Καλημέρα παιδιά :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-27
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tassos_> Παιδιά, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32460&start=10
<Tassos_> ή σε αυτό το θέμα : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=32511&start=0
<Tassos_> ευχαριστώ πολύ :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-28
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Paides skeutika na organwname ena LAN party me paixnidia opws Alien Arena, CUBE2 kai Nexuiz Classic
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-29
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-30
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα.
<Tassos> ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ να ρυθμίσω την δεύτερη οθόνη μου σωστά
<Tassos> δεν μπαίνει η σωστή ανάλυση
<Tassos> εντομεξύ ήταν μια χαρά μέχρι που αποσύνδεσα τις οθόνες και καθάρισα το pc
<Tassos> έπειτα δε μπαίνει η μέγιστη ανάλυση στην δεύτερη :/
<Tassos> δε μου την δέχεται
<Tassos> έχετε κάτι υπόψην σας;
<Tassos> o AMD Catalyst μου βγάζει ως μέγιστη την 1600χ1200 ενώ η ίδια η οθόνη μου βγάζει ότι δεν είναι στην βέλτιστη, να την βάλω στο  1680x1050 60Hz
<Tassos> αλλά με το xrandr δε τα καταφέρνω.. :/
<Tassos> καλά δε το πιστεύω παιδιά
<Tassos> την αποσύνδεσα και την ξανά σύνδεσα
<Tassos> και μου έβγαλε από μόνο του το πρόγραμμα AMD CATALYST την καλύτερη ανάλυση
<Tassos> την πάτησα και αυτό ήταν!
<Tassos> Τώρα είναι άψογη!!
<Tassos> Δε το πιστεύω....
<Tassos> θα κάνω και ένα restart...
<Tassos> :)
<Tassos> παιδιά για backup τι filesystem θα προτίναται για ενα δίσκο;
<Tassos> εγώ NTFS έχω στα υποψην μου
<Tassos> λόγο των μεγάλων αρχείων που μπορώ να διαχειρίζομαι
<Akis> καλησπερα
<Akis> θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση εαν υπαρχει κανεις
<Akis> κανεις?
<Akis> θελω να κανω εγκατασταση του ubuntu αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το τανω boot σε UEFI bios. Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις κατι ?
<Akis> μαλιστα
<Akis> ευχαριστω.....
<a40ntistos[m]> Καλησπέρα Akis
<a40ntistos[m]> Καλύτερα να γράψεις στο forum ή έστω στο γκρούπ του Facebook
<a40ntistos[m]> Εκει είναι πιο πιθανό να πάρεις απάντηση :)
<Tassos> Βιαστικός κάπως ο @Akis..
<Tassos> αλλά πάντως με δυσαρεστεί και εμένα το γεγονός πως έχει πέσει πολύ το κανάλι..
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> Κρίμα.. παλιά δεν ήταν έτσι εδώ...
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-01
<pc_magas> Kali Xronia
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-25
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-27
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά! :)
<Tas-sos> παιδιά κάτι έχω καταλάβει λάθος στην Python. Έχω κάνει διαφορετικά πακέτα στο ίδιο έργο αλλά δε μπορώ να τα κάνω import από το ένα στο άλλο
<Tas-sos> όποιο ενδιαφέρετε ας ρήξει μια ματιά εδώ : https://pastebin.com/raw/krBramk5 και να σας πω και παιρετέρω πράγματα...
<Tas-sos> σας δείχνω την δομή που έχω και όταν πάω να κάνω import από το «create_something.py» τι σφάλμα παίρνω.. :/
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-28
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα στην κοινότητα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-30
<gpap> Hey
<gpap> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την παρέα!
#ubuntu-gr 2019-12-27
<mpiftekis> Γεια σας παιδια
<mpiftekis> χρειαζομαι βοηθεια με καποια θεματακια που εχω με τα ubuntu 18.04
<mpiftekis> συγνωμη,βγηκα για λιγο καταλαθος και δεν ειδα αν απαντησε καποιος
#ubuntu-gr 2019-12-28
<mpiftekis> γεια σας παιδια.
<mpiftekis> Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με καποια μικροθεματακια που εχω με τα ubuntu 18.04
<mpiftekis> ?
